# punchcard templates



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

hi
does anyone know of any websites where you can download punchcard pattern templates
thanks
maz


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Check out google or bing. You can always find whatever you're looking for there.


mazgil said:


> hi
> does anyone know of any websites where you can download punchcard pattern templates
> thanks
> maz


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks i'll try that
maz


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a look at The machine knitters treasure chest,lots in there.You didn't say which machine you have. Toyota, Knitmaster 155 and Passap are different from Brother and Silver Reed.


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks gilly i will have a look there mine is a knitmaster 360
maz


----------



## alenemcintire (May 8, 2011)

I posted a book, Mainely Christmas by Country Knitting of Maine last week for sale at $15.00. It has Christmas templates in it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

daisyknits.com has them.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Many of the yahoo groups that go with your machine have the punch card patterns that you can print and then punch You can join the group and punch away.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Someone posted a web site some time ago that included all the manuals for the brother KMs with all of their original punch cards that were included with the KM's. This site:

http://dragonflydesignsknitwear.com/Brother_Knitting_Mags.html

has punch card patterns that may be copied. Look at the basic patterns file, magazine 3 is for G carriage patterns but many of those patterns can be converted & punched for use on the KM. Also, punch card patterns are included with many of the garment patterns within all the volumes.

Hope this helps...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a website where multiple sets of punch cards are listed by the KMs model numbers they were provided with;

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/punchcardsets.html

Hope this helps. Does anyone know where a variety of patterns for Punch/Thread lace can be found?


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks katewood


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You're welcome))


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I converted a G carriage punch card to knit a tuck stitch pattern on my brother std KM. You need to choose a pattern with no more than two adjacent needles to be selected for tuck stitch pattern on a row, almost eon patterns, as more than two adjacent needles in tuck st will jump off the needles and make a mess. 
For the Brother machines you will need to punch out the opposite holes than the pattern shows punched for the G carriage, as the unpunched spaces on the pattern card are the ones that select the needles to position D for the tuck pattern.


----------



## mazgil (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks katewood


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I just happened to see this topic...4 years after it was originally posted. Attached are my punchcard templates in the standard length and a longer length for Brother / KnitKing machines in both Excel and PDF formats. (If you will be using the Excel format, it is important to either copy the whole file and rename the copy or copy and paste the template into another worksheet in that file in order to maintain the original templates.

If you are familiar with Excel, it is a simple matter to change where Line 1 begins for other brand machines.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

http://perfo.12rus.ru/index.php?key=1&dir=jacquard lots here


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

The Machine Knitter's Treasure Chest -scroll down to standard card sets
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/

Machine Knitting Etc. -look under the machine you have for "punch cards"
http://machineknittingetc.com/


----------

